# Java Fern Forest 5g mini bow front



## pet-teez (Aug 17, 2007)

I have no plants 'planted' in the substrate but have a large lump of Java Fern on some driftwood in there and I attached a very small (only two leafs) Anubias nana to part of the driftwood. I have a regular ol' bulb (whatever it is that comes in those tanks) in the hood and a Duetto (100 I think) filter in there. I set it up a week ago and put in my four Red Cloud Mountain Minnows in yesterday.

I attached three versions, with water/filter/substrate (accidentally with flash) on the 25th. With Java/Wood on the 26th and then today with the water looking decent and you can even see the Minnows 

-Cassie


----------



## mugirl08 (Nov 15, 2005)

That's a nice piece of fern-y driftwood, however I almost think it's a little to big. Your fish probably love it though!


----------



## Tabatha (Jan 3, 2008)

That's a sweet little tank, any updates?


----------



## pet-teez (Aug 17, 2007)

Nope, not really, I tossed some evil duckweed in there to help block some light from the java fern because it wasn't very happy with all the light it was getting that close to itself. All four white clouds are alive and well zooming around everywhere, it's pretty funny to see.


Tabatha said:


> That's a sweet little tank, any updates?


----------



## deleted_user_4 (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice! I live in San Marcos! NIce to meet a "Local" on here. 

I have a 7-Gal Java Fern forest in my office with 5 Neons, 2 Pristellas, and 6 Platys.


----------



## pet-teez (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm always a bit glad when I find out there are other crazy (er, I mean...) people near me. yay

So, where is the picture of yours? Your brave, having livebarers in a kinda small tank. Don't you end up with about 25 in a few days?
I have Endler's in a 15g tall in my office right now and I find a zillion babies every couple days, if you ever want to try those and you have a bigger tank (with no guppies) let me know 

Have a snazzy day



addicted2sp33d said:


> Nice! I live in San Marcos! NIce to meet a "Local" on here.
> 
> I have a 7-Gal Java Fern forest in my office with 5 Neons, 2 Pristellas, and 6 Platys.


----------



## deleted_user_4 (Mar 8, 2006)

This may sound kinda mean, but I just let Nature run its course. Some survive, most don't. Then I give away a few.

I don't have any pictures of my tank at work. It's a 0-anything tank... no ferts, no C02, nothing. I just have a lot of fish poop in there. I don't have spectacular growth, but nothing dies in there and the fish seem to be happy... and the Java Fern seems to do very well. I just took out a huge shrub of it a few weeks ago because it was getting too big. 

I'll try to remember to bring my camera and take some pics tomorrow.

I have 2x 72-Gal bowfronts at home. One has Koi and large comets in it, the other is a planted tank with chubby goldfish in it. I think eventually when I finish the pond in the back yard, I'm going to move the Koi outside and convert the tank to a planted tank full of platys, mollys and such.


----------



## jsigone (May 15, 2007)

addicted2sp33d said:


> Nice! I live in San Marcos! NIce to meet a "Local" on here.
> 
> I have a 7-Gal Java Fern forest in my office with 5 Neons, 2 Pristellas, and 6 Platys.


I'm in Escodido


----------



## deleted_user_4 (Mar 8, 2006)

Baaah. My office is too dark to snap any decent pictures without the fish turning into orange and blue/red blurs. 

I haven't trained them to sit still for a photos yet. 

Let me go online and figure out how to snap some decent pics.


----------



## pet-teez (Aug 17, 2007)

If ya join SCAPE a bunch of them gabber about photography quite a bit and one of the guys is a pro and sells photos to magazines and stuff (but he has super expensive equipment. eek!)



addicted2sp33d said:


> Baaah. My office is too dark to snap any decent pictures without the fish turning into orange and blue/red blurs.
> 
> I haven't trained them to sit still for a photos yet.
> 
> Let me go online and figure out how to snap some decent pics.


----------

